# What is the best brand of laminate wood flooring



## TNRocks (May 2, 2007)

If anyone knew the answer to that question, all the manf. would be out of business. It all depends on what you figure is good looking. I just bought 1000 sq ft of laminate flooring today cause we both liked the look of it. It does look like real wood but if you get down on your knees you will know that it is a laminate product. So shop around and if you check on the net a few companys will send u 5 samples free.:whistling2:


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Check out Quickstep's line. they have a decent product with a great locking system...and their visuals are nice.

Armstrong has come up with some newer interesting stuff. Also is a solid product.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Florcraft said:


> Check out Quickstep's line. they have a decent product with a great locking system...and their visuals are nice.
> 
> Armstrong has come up with some newer interesting stuff. Also is a solid product.


I also agree about the Quickstep suggestion ...


----------



## jerryb48 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Laminate looks like wood*

I carry just about all lines of laminate flooring. While Quick-Step is an excellent choice, I think that Wilsonart Red Label and the Berry Floor Line more closely resemble real wood. Either would be an excellent choice as well as the Quick-Step. We have had vitually no complaints with either.


----------



## powerline21 (Nov 3, 2007)

I appriciate all the great advise. It definately helps to have a good starting point, with all of the different choices of laminate flooring that are out there.


----------



## frankthetoad (May 13, 2007)

I did a search but found no mention of the brand I'm looking at installing in my kitchen, foyer, sunroom, and a hallway. Does anyone know anything about Westhollow? Specifically their True Woods Collection?


----------



## lawndart (Mar 24, 2008)

Add me to the list of pro's that recommend Quick Step.


----------



## jordand (Mar 21, 2008)

Probably your best bet would be to search around and either manually or digitally look at some products. Depending on what you're looking for (Such as the quickstep everyone is raving about), the "real wood" appearance is certainly available.

In my infinite availability... Quick Step Honey Red Oak


----------



## frankthetoad (May 13, 2007)

jordand said:


> Probably your best bet would be to search around and either manually or digitally look at some products. Depending on what you're looking for (Such as the quickstep everyone is raving about), the "real wood" appearance is certainly available.


Searching has been difficult. The only place that actually has much to say about Westhollow is the only retailer that sells it...iF. We love the color and price of the one we've found, I just want to make sure that I'm getting a quality product. Namely, is their click system good, will it stand the test of time, etc.


----------



## jordand (Mar 21, 2008)

frankthetoad said:


> Searching has been difficult. The only place that actually has much to say about Westhollow is the only retailer that sells it...iF. We love the color and price of the one we've found, I just want to make sure that I'm getting a quality product. Namely, is their click system good, will it stand the test of time, etc.


I can sympathize. Have you found anything comparable in other brands, or was the style you're looking for only available in Westhallow? If finding information is difficult, maybe request a sample?


----------



## frankthetoad (May 13, 2007)

jordand said:


> I can sympathize. Have you found anything comparable in other brands, or was the style you're looking for only available in Westhallow? If finding information is difficult, maybe request a sample?


I've definitely been able to find similar colors/finishes, but I haven't been able to beat the price. I'm a strong believer in you get what you pay for, so I'm worried this won't last 5 years.

In this Internet Age, it just seems odd that I've been unable to locate much of anything about this product...user reviews or otherwise.


----------



## jordand (Mar 21, 2008)

frankthetoad said:


> I've definitely been able to find similar colors/finishes, but I haven't been able to beat the price. I'm a strong believer in you get what you pay for, so I'm worried this won't last 5 years.
> 
> In this Internet Age, it just seems odd that I've been unable to locate much of anything about this product...user reviews or otherwise.



Surprisingly enough, there are a few topics here and there that the "Internet Age" doesn't really cover. From time to time I've tried to find specific subjects and found myself out of luck.

What are you looking at from Westhallow?


----------



## frankthetoad (May 13, 2007)

jordand said:


> Surprisingly enough, there are a few topics here and there that the "Internet Age" doesn't really cover. From time to time I've tried to find specific subjects and found myself out of luck.
> 
> What are you looking at from Westhallow?


I'm looking at the Ipe Walnut in the Westhollow True Woods collection. I'm going to install in my kitchen, sunroom (adjacent to the kitchen), a hallway, and our foyer...about 550 sqft.


----------



## jordand (Mar 21, 2008)

frankthetoad said:


> I'm looking at the Ipe Walnut in the Westhollow True Woods collection. I'm going to install in my kitchen, sunroom (adjacent to the kitchen), a hallway, and our foyer...about 550 sqft.


Dark/chocolate walnut. I found one other Dist. but its at 2.33. You are planning to buy from the net, or more intent on finding something in your area? Off the net, the shipping is as important as the ft2 pricing.


----------



## jordand (Mar 21, 2008)

Quick step eligna 800 series chocolate walnut

The MSRP listed is 2.80, but the place-a-bid feature may be able to save you some money. It depends on their stock and the way it sells. If its hot on the market, then they can sell it for whatever they want, and won't waver in their pricing. But, if its relatively unsuccesful and they're just trying to regain the money they spent on putting it into their warehouse, then they might be more flexible as far as accepting lower prices.


----------



## frankthetoad (May 13, 2007)

jordand said:


> Quick step eligna 800 series chocolate walnut
> 
> The MSRP listed is 2.80, but the place-a-bid feature may be able to save you some money. It depends on their stock and the way it sells. If its hot on the market, then they can sell it for whatever they want, and won't waver in their pricing. But, if its relatively unsuccesful and they're just trying to regain the money they spent on putting it into their warehouse, then they might be more flexible as far as accepting lower prices.


Thanks much. I've put in an email to them asking about shipping...I didn't see it listed on their site anywhere.


----------



## jordand (Mar 21, 2008)

You bet. Good luck.


----------

